# Saddle bags



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I want a set of saddle bags because summer is coming and I need to be able to carry more water than I am able to now (I have just a little single water bottle holder with a pocket that clips onto a D-ring that one of our overnight boarders gave me last summer). Also, I want to be able to carry snacks and have a place to put my vest/jacket/rain gear while riding.

So, after searching around, I found three possibilities. 

The first is a set of unknown brand (I know it started with a G lol) from our local Cal Ranch store. It's a 3-in-1 combo bag in red for $39.99. I took a picture of it while I was at the store, for reference.









The second set I found while searching online. They're insulated, with twelve pockets, two water bottle holders (with water bottles) and are made from cordura. They only come in black or brown (would get black), though, but I could always sew patches or something onto them to make them look more "fun." However, they're $29, so they'd cost about the same as the Cal Ranch set once shipped.
Insulated Saddle Bag Intrepid International (Equine - Supplies Tack - Saddle Accessories - Bags)

Then there's the splurge set. They were recommended by the trainer at our barn when I asked her opinion. She has a set and loves them. She quoted the "You get what you pay for adage" to me when she recommended them. I like them and I know they're tough (I've checked hers out before), but they're a bit more than I really wanted to spend right now. However, they do come in red. They're $55.50 plus shipping.
https://www.thedistancedepot.com/EasyCare_Deluxe_Stowaway_p/ftr-ds.htm

So, knowing that I do only light to moderate trail-riding, maybe one day a week, I ride in an Aussie saddle (has five D-rings plus the crupper ring on the back) and love red (;-)), which set would you go for?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

We have two sets and love them! There are very durable. 

TrailMax Junior Saddlebag System-Outfitters Supply


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ok none of those will work for an aussi saddle , trust me I have tried em all the bags flap all over the place.
I got these and love them for my aussi, only ones I have been happy with.
Endurance/Western Cantle Saddlebag by Stowaway


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the cantle and water bottle sections are all one piece. You also have cargo straps of a jacket. here is a pic with it on my saddle, cantle bag portion is empty.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to go w/Joe on this one-those bags fit an Aussie just great! Just remember to have your leg clear the bag so as not to jostle either horse or rider while mounting. Big Western bags so bump & bounce no matter how well you think you've tied them down. I have used zip ties to help avoid the flopping, but it's not a cure-all.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Joe-your horse is almost a twin of mine!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If I went with the Stowaways, I'd get pommel bags, to be honest, exactly for the reason that I don't want to jostle the packs as I mount. I just don't know if I can really afford them right now. :-/ If I can sell my camera, I definitely can afford them.


----------

